# Scones :~: Best-Ever Scones (with 8 variations)



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

~: Best Ever Scones :~

Ingredients:...
2	cups all-purpose flour
â	cup sugar
1	Tbsp. baking powder
½	tsp. salt
½	cup cold butter, cut into ½-inch cubes
1	cup whipping cream, divided

Directions:...

1. Preheat oven to 450 'F. Stir together first 4 ingredients in a large bowl. Cut butter into flour mixture with a pastry blender until crumbly and mixture resembles small peas. Freeze 5 minutes. Add 3/4 cup plus 2 Tbsp. cream, stirring just until dry ingredients are moistened.
2. Turn dough out onto wax paper; gently press or pat dough into a 7-inch round (mixture will be crumbly). Cut round into 8 wedges. Place wedges 2 inches apart on a lightly greased baking sheet. Brush tops of wedges with remaining 2 Tbsp. cream just until moistened.
3. Bake at 450 'F for 13 to 15 minutes or until golden.

Sweet Variations:...

Chocolate-Cherry Scones:> Stir in 1/4 cup dried cherries, coarsely chopped, and 2 oz.coarsely chopped semisweet chocolate with the cream.

Apricot-Ginger Scones:> Stir in 1/2 cup finely chopped dried apricots and 2 Tbsp. finely chopped crystallized ginger with the cream. Drizzle with Vanilla Glaze after baking.

Cranberry-Pistachio Scones:> Stir in 1/4 cup sweetened dried cranberries and 1/4 cup coarsely chopped roasted salted pistachios with the cream.

Brown Sugar-Pecan Scones:> Substitute brown sugar for granulated sugar. Stir in 1/2 cup chopped toasted pecans with the cream.

Savory Variations:...

Bacon, Cheddar, and Chive Scones:> Omit sugar. Stir in 3/4 cup (3-oz.) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese, 1/4 cup finely chopped cooked bacon, 2 Tbsp. chopped fresh chives, and 1/2 tsp. freshly ground pepper with the cream.

Ham-and-Swiss Scones:> Omit sugar. Stir in 3/4 cup (3 oz.) shredded Swiss cheese and 3/4 cup finely chopped baked ham with the cream. Serve warm with Mustard Butter: Stir together 1/2 cup softened butter, 1 Tbsp. spicy brown mustard, and 1 Tbsp. minced sweet onion.

Pimiento Cheese Scones:> Omit sugar. Stir in 3/4 cup (3-oz.) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese and 3 Tbsp. finely chopped pimiento with the cream.

Rosemary, Pear, and Asiago Scones:> Omit sugar. Stir in 3/4 cup finely chopped fresh pear, 1/2 cup grated Asiago cheese, and 1 tsp. chopped fresh rosemary with the cream.

Festive Touch:..

Bite-Size Scones:> Pat dough into 2 (4-inch) rounds. Cut rounds into 8 wedges. Bake as directed for 12 to 13 minutes.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes. I love scones! Will try these.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

It may be my phone. But how much sugar?


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh this looks yummy. I love scones. Thx for the recipe.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> It may be my phone. But how much sugar?


NOT yer phone!

******Recipe require 1/3 cup white sugar!!!!


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Yum, thank you!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you, these sound delicious....warming the oven!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my mouth is watering and I have to watch my carbs but am saving the recipe anyway.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

You guys are making me hungry!!!!!!!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> You guys are making me hungry!!!!!!!


There is no word "making" in this house!........I am always hungry.....lolol


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

CHinNWOH said:


> Oh my mouth is watering and I have to watch my carbs but am saving the recipe anyway.


ooops! sorry...


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

peacefulknitter said:


> Thank you, these sound delicious....warming the oven!


how did they turn out?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

AuntieAngel said:


> Yum, thank you!


I can always eat scones!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> It may be my phone. But how much sugar?


did you see my reply?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

KnitNorth said:


> Oh this looks yummy. I love scones. Thx for the recipe.


Keep us posted if you make them, okay?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> Thanks for the recipes. I love scones! Will try these.


Keep us posted on the outcome, okay?


----------

